# Check out injection system before installing



## Guest (May 5, 2002)

I have a major rebuild going on (in spare time for nearly 2 years now). The engine is pretty well ready to go but I don't want to install the overhauled injectors/rail without checking for leaks under pressurization. I have replaced all the hoses on the injectors after they were cleaned and flow tested.

Is this even possible ?

I had also removed the fuel tank and cleaned it out because the car had been in water once and was evidenced by the contaminated fuel filter. The tank is back in the car with a cleaned up fuel pump and the tank itself has been coated inside.

Currently I can not get fuel up to the filter point. OF course as I said the engine is out of the car. The pump activates for about 5 seconds after I turn on the ignition key but I get no fuel at the line opening. I am going to try closing the system by having the return line and the fuel tank output line placed in a common tank of gas. If that doesn't work I don't guess I'm going to be able to get the injector rail checked either.

I am not really familiar with the theory behing the injection operation but I am with the parts and connections. 

Please help me if there is a way to accomplish what I am attempting. I shudder at getting the injector rail in with the rest of the manifold on top of it, only to discover a leak that requires disassembly again.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2002)

Hey if your not getting gas, first check the EFI relay and Fuel Pump relay. The EFI relay is in the passenger side fender behind the battery and a little plastic flap. The Fuel Pump relay is behind the panel directly behind the passenger side door or if it's a 2+2 the panel to the right in the rear seat. Also check the connections for the fuel pump. Double check all engine bay grounds. There are a few. Clean if needed. After you get fuel running, just connect the end of the hose coming from the fuel filter to one end of the fuel rail. Then, just block the remaining fuel rail ends off and turn your car to on. You will then know if it is leaking or not.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2002)

Actually, first check those engine bay grounds as they are most likely the culprit.


----------

